# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer > Hausbau in Thailand >  Baupläne und Links zu Bauunternehmen

## schiene

Sicher wird  früher oder später das Thema Hausbau in Thailand für den ein oder anderen anstehen.
Dafür ist es bestimmt interessant ein paar Beispiele für Häuser,Baupäne als als Anregung zu sehen.
Stellt hier bitte interessante Links zu Thema ein.

----------


## schiene

Ein Link vom Thai Government für typische Thaihäuser.

http://www.crossy.co.uk/Thai_House_Plans/

Noch ein Link für ein paar ganz interessante Häuser im Thaistiel.

http://www.ts-teak.com/index.html

----------


## schiene

Weitere Baupläne und Preise findet man auch hier.Sehr umfangreiche Seite!

http://www.smilehomes.com/index.html

----------


## schiene

Viele Bauunternehmen und Baustoffhändler/Lieferanten findet man auf dieser Seite.Egal ob Alufenster,Dachschindeln,Türen u.a.hier gibts fast alles rund ums Bauen.
*http://www.alanthebuilder.com/products.html*

----------


## schiene

Für Isolierungen und Wärme/Kältedämmungen kann man sich hier informieren

*http://www.german.lohr-trade.com/index.html*

----------


## marrai

Hallo
 Die Internett Adressen der verschiedenen Thai home Firmen sind sehr schön,aber komischesr weise is da nicht ein Haus dabei das uns 100% gefällt. Ich suche auch vergebens nach firmen die Häuser oder Pläne anbieten die im thai style,also so mit spitzdach (ayuthaya style) anbietet? Gibts den da gar nix?
Rainer

----------


## schiene

Leider habe ich auch keinen weiteren Tip für dich.Ich denke aber das jeder Architekt die so ein Dach entwerfen kann.Dann solltet ihr mit der Baufirma sprechen ob sie in der Lage sind so ein Dach bezw.Verkleidung für euch zu bauen.Ich werde aber mal im Net recherchieren und nach geeigneten Firmen suchen.

----------


## schiene

wäre das was für euch??
http://www.thai-land-house.com/B339.html

----------


## marrai

Hallo
 Ich meine eher sowas 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Haus-Villa-Phuket-Ch ... 3cb076f87d

----------


## schiene

Eine fast komplette Anleitung für den Hausbau in Thailand inkl.thai-deutscher Übersetztungen für wichtige Wörter
welche man beim Bau kennen sollte findet ihr hier.
Sollte sich jeder,der plant ein Haus in Thailand zu bauen mal durchlesen.
ist eine PDF Datei
http://www.easythailand.de/Kapitel10.pdf

----------


## schiene

Häuser aus Teakholz...
http://www.thailannahome.com/indexD.html

----------


## schiene

hier noch ein paar Häuser,Baupläne und Preise für Thaiholzhäuser
Bauplne, Varianten, Preise fr den Bau von traditionellen Thai Holzhusern | Thai-House.net

----------

